# Birdcrest vs. Faorzia



## Superbird

[size=+2]*Birdcrest vs Faorzia*[/size]



Birdcrest said:


> *Format:* 3vs3 singles
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ period:* 1 week
> *Damage cap:* 45%
> *Banned/restricted moves:* One-hit KO moves, only 5 chills and 3 direct healing per Pokemon.
> *Arena:* Mario Kart Stadium
> 
> Mario Kart Stadium is a figure-eight shaped track about 30 feet wide and 60 feet long, with an overpass where it meets. (Like in Smash Bros!)
> However, after 3 rounds, a race will start. At the end of every round, if a race is going on, a random Pokemon on the field will take 5% damage and a random effect based on the driver. A list is below, and it is a random driver each time.
> Mario: The Pokemon is now Burned.
> Luigi: The Pokemon is now Paralyzed.
> Donkey Kong: The Pokemon takes 10% damage instead of 5%.
> Peach: The Pokemon gets a -1 Atk/-1 Sp. Atk stat decreasement.
> Toad: The Pokemon is now Paralyzed.
> Bowser: The Pokemon takes 8% damage instead of 5% and is now Burned.
> Koopa Troopa: The Pokemon gets a -1 Def/-1 Sp. Def decreasement.
> Lakitu: A Spiny spawns on the field. It is a 30 HP/Infinite Energy Bug/Poison Pokemon with no Experience that is controlled by the ref and can use Rapid Spin, Withdraw, Pin Missile, Toxic, Slam, Selfdestruct, and Bug Bite. If there is only 1 non-ref player left, all Spinies on the field instantly take 50,000,000,000 damage.


*Birdcrest's active squad*

 *Colin* the male Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Dragon Fang
 *Terra* the male Treecko <Overgrow>
 *Digger* the female Drilbur <Sand Rush>
 *Dragoknight* the female Binacle <Tough Claws>

*Faorzia's active squad*

 *Pipsnap* the female Piplup <Torrent>
 *Moreiality* the female Sandshrew <Sand Veil>
 *Sendrei* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony>
 *Octavian Rush* the male Starly <Keen Eye>
 *Edelweiss* the female Mareep <Static>
 *Whisperling Neige* the female Snover <Snow Warning>
 *Sir Pingu Maracos (Lord Olaf)* the male Piplup <Defiant>

To Begin
~Faorzia sends out
~Birdcrest sends out and orders commands
~Faorzia orders commands


----------



## sanderidge

Hmm... *Octavian*, time for your first battle~


----------



## Birdcrest

*Dragoknight*, time for yours too!
Who is my foe?
The Starly! Now, start off with *Swords Dance,* then hold him down with *Smack Down,* then wreck him with *Rock Slide*! If he tries to avoid Smack Down on action 2, then use it again on Action 3 instead of Rock Slide. If he tries to avoid it there, too, then use *Swords Dance*! So:
*Swords Dance - Smack Down - Rock Slide/Smack Down/Swords Dance*


----------



## sanderidge

Ack. Right, let's see what we can do...

Octavian, I want you to convince Dragoknight you're the best little bird around-- *Attract* and maybe wink saucily as he dances if that's your kind of thing the first action. Then I want you to *Agility* the heck away from that Smack Down. Preferably, wait a second (until she's about to throw the rock) and then outspeed it with the Agility, and get a good distance away if you can. 

On your third action, use another *Agility* to get away again if you feel like you're close enough to get hit by the second Smack Down. If you're good and far away, go with an *Omnious Wind.

Attract ~ Agility ~ Agility/Omnious Wind*


----------



## Superbird

Nobody's exactly sure how it got it, but the Asber League’s Number-One Abra has had the ability for some time now to teleport between dimensions. And it has, of course, taught all of the other League Abra how to do the same thing. As well as any other pokémon that asks.

Today, that ability is used to get to the Mario Kart Stadium. People begin to file into the stands, clearly ready to watch the battle that’s about to begin. And so, as soon as the two combatants arrive and the referee has teleported in with his Xatu, callously disregarding the League’s courteous offer of a transportation Abra, the trainers send out their pokémon right in the middle of the track. On one side, a cute little bird pokémon that hops a couple of times and chirps brightly, and on the other side a not-so-cute looking Binacle that stares steadfastly towards its opponent. Wasting no further time, the referee procures flags and signals the battle to begin.

*Round 1*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Focused and menacing.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* Swords Dance ~ Smack Down ~ Rock Slide / Smack Down / Swords Dance

Faorzia (OOO)

Octavian Rush – Starly ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* A bit carefree.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* Attract ~ Agility ~ Agility / Ominous Wind​
Octavian Rush begins the battle by hopping over to his stoic opponent and chirping a few words of love – he’s a charmer, he is – while cracking a sexy pose (at least, it would be sexy as hell to any other pidove; he hopes Dragoknight would feel the same way) and even daring to talk a little bit dirty. And he points out the fact that the he and his opponent are both here today, at the race track – it’s like a date, you know? Maybe we were destined to be.

The humans, not knowing how to speak pokémon for the most part, simply stare in confusion as Dragoknight receives his opponent’s advance with a straight face. Octavian Rush begins to wonder if his opponent even heard his words when Dragoknight hops back a couple of times and begins to spin her heads around in a strange dancing motion. Maybe that means she liked it? Anyway, she doesn’t seem to be attacking for the time being – oh, scrap that, he tossed a rock, time to run. 

Octavian Rush lives up to his name, quickly darting past the stone his opponent digs out of the ground and tosses at him, and fluttering up to the railing of the overpass up above. Dragoknight glances up at her opponent, her eyes forming into regretful expressions, as if to say “I just wanted to play, is that okay?” But Octavian Rush won’t buy that quite yet. His opponent just tried to attack him as a sign of live, and he doesn’t appreciate that. 

As Octavian Rush doesn’t seem to be coming down, Dragoknight tries another Swords Dance – it seemed to work last time, and maybe it will get her opponent to come back down so that she can apologize. But the Starly doesn’t seem in the mood for apologies right now, instead summoning a ghostly power and, talons digging into the railing he stands on, flaps his wings to imbue the air around him with that spectral flare, and send it towards his opponent. The Ominous Wind whips quickly towards Dragoknight, who cringes a little as she weathers the assault, and wonders where exactly she went wrong? Did she express her interest the wrong way? Her opponent doesn’t seem to be that interested anymore, so what was that first action about? She’s so confused.

*End of Round 1*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 96%
*Energy:* 95%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Trying to figure out her opponent’s mentality.
*Status:* Attack +4.
*Actions:* Swords Dance ~ Smack Down (Missed) ~ Swords Dance

Faorzia (OOO)

Octavian Rush – Starly ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 91%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* Suspicious and wary of his opponent.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* Attract ~ Agility ~ Ominous Wind​
Referee Notes
~Smack Down missed on Action 2 due to Agility.
~As Agility was used to dodge, it did not raise Speed.
~On Action 3, as Faorzia was instructed to get out of range of Smack Down and didn’t seem to be coming back, Dragoknight interpreted that as trying to avoid Smack Down, and thus used Swords Dance.
~Due to the distance, Ominous Wind suffered a damage penalty.
~Faorzia commands first.


----------



## sanderidge

can we pretend I didn't forget about this
is it still a DQ? idk

Set yourself up a *Double Team*, then all of you dance at once a very *Feather*y* Dance*. Lastly, *Revenge*! Because why not. 

*Double Team ~ Feather Dance ~ Revenge*


----------



## Birdcrest

...
Wow, he's rea- There are four of him what?
(sighs) *Rock Slide/Smack Down/Protect*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 2*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 96%
*Energy:* 95%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Trying to figure out her opponent’s mentality.
*Status:* Attack +4.
*Commands:* Rock Slide ~ Smack Down ~ Protect

Faorzia (OOO)

Octavian Rush – Starly ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 91%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* Suspicious and wary of his opponent.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* Double Team ~ Feather Dance ~ Revenge​
As the second round began, Octavian Rush flew immediately into action. He launched himself off of the overpass, and began to fly in a close circle, faster and faster – almost showing off to his opponent, but with a purpose. When he soon came to a stop, there were five of him. Dragoknight’s eyes widened – almost imperceptibly, but the gesture of surprise was there. But immediately, she shook her two arms as if in disgust, and then made a motion to pull out chunks of the overpass. Not terribly large chunks, and not large enough to make the whole thing crash down, but enough to cover a reasonably wide area. And that they did, crushing every single one of Octavian Rush’s clones, save for one, which itself disappeared as the real Octavian Rush let out a sharp squawk of pain.

That wasn’t okay! Octavian Rush was not going to let himself be beaten by this slow, plebian _barnacle_! That attack had hit far too hard, and he needed to be softened up a little bit. Regaining his balance in the air and quickly descending to the ground, Octavian Rush flapped his wings frantically, so hard that several of his feathers dislodged themselves and began to fly towards his opponent, sticking somehow to Dragoknight’s claws and even tickling her a little, though she barely showed any registry of the Featherdance save for a small narrowing of the eyes. And in return for the wonderful feather coating, she scooped up a section of hard asphalt from nearby and chucked it straight at her opponent.

Once again, Octavian Rush let out a squeal of pain, as the rock struck his wing with an almost otherworldly precision. And the pain didn’t go away – he tried for a moment to flutter upwards, but could only make it a few feet before collapsing back on the ground. He couldn’t fly! How dare that Binacle, taking away his flight! She had to pay! Octavian Rush rushed forward in rage, gathering power in her good wing and preparing for an uppercut. But when she arrived and launched the attack, all she saw was Octavian Rush glaring at her from behind a familiar green shield. The Starly landed clumsily and took a couple of short hops backwards, leaving a couple of angry squawks at his opponent as she let down her Protect and glanced back at her trainer for more orders.

*End of Round 2*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 96%
*Energy:* 81%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Pretty satisfied.
*Status:* Attack +2.
*Actions:* Rock Slide ~ Smack Down ~ Protect

Faorzia (OOO)

Octavian Rush – Starly ()
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 82%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* Angered.
*Status:* Flight impaired.
*Actions:* Double Team ~ Feather Dance ~ Revenge​
Referee Notes
~As the number of clones was not specified, Octavian Rush made his maximum amount with Double Team, which was 4.
~In preparation for Feather Dance, which wouldn’t work from a large distance, Octavian Rush came closer when using Double Team. Not that he wasn’t in range of Rock Slide in the first place – being an arena-based attack, Octavian Rush wasn’t too far away to get hit by rocks coming from a little bit behind him.
~Birdcrest attacks first next round.


----------



## Birdcrest

Time to finish him!
And I know how! Let's get rid of those annoying status moves with a *Taunt!* Then, use 
a *Stone Edge!* And just in case, use *Protect.* As for subs:
If Taunt does not hit on Action 1, then use it again on Action 2 and Stone Edge on Action 3.
If, somehow, Taunt doesn't work on Actions 1 or 2, then use *Swords Dance* on action 3. So:
*Taunt - Stone Edge/Taunt - Protect/Stone Edge/Swords Dance*


----------



## Superbird

whoa whoa whoa i almost forgot about this

*48-hour DQ Warning for Faorzia*

(note to the mod who verifies closure of this battle; Faorzia has posted in the absence sheet and I accidentally closed the battle, not realizing this. Don't close it.)


----------



## Zhorken

I reopened it!


----------



## sanderidge

Tavvy I apologize for what I am about to ask you to do

Take all your stress out on that mean, mean Binacle. Which means taking all her attacks this round like the manly bird you are.

*Frustration ~ Revenge ~ Roost*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 3*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 96%
*Energy:* 81%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Pretty satisfied.
*Status:* Attack +2.
*Actions:* Taunt - Stone Edge / Taunt - Protect / Stone Edge / Swords Dance

Faorzia (OOO)

Octavian Rush – Starly ()
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 82%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* Angered.
*Status:* Flight impaired.
*Actions:* Frustration ~ Revenge ~ Roost​
As Octavian Rush’s trainer was giving the Starly commands, Dragoknight leered at his opponent, capturing his attention. Octavain Rush glared back, only to see Dragoknight succinctly close his eyes and wave his hands back and forth, in a blatant gesture of disrespect. Clearly, Dragoknight didn’t think much of Octavian Rush, and that made the Starly very angry. First the Binacle took away his ability to fly, and then he gave such a terrible gesture of disrespect? Unforgiveable! Octavian Rush, without waiting for his trainer’s last command, leapt forward, doing his best to use his wings for momentum, and rammed his head into his opponent. Dragoknight’s eyes snapped open in surprise, the impact being far more than he would have expected from a Normal-type attack.

But the Starly’s attack had left the bird pokémon wide open for a counter-attack, and Dragoknight was more than keen enough to capitalize on the opportunity. With a grunt, the Binacle slammed his arms on the ground, and before Octavian Rush had time to react, the road burst into rubble as spikes of rock shot out and launched the Starly into the air harshly. The bird pokémon’s flying abilities neutered for the moment, Octavian Rush could do nothing but attempt to use his wings to control his trajectory – and thankfully, that was something he managed to do. After a second, Dragoknight glanced upwards at his foe to ascertain how his attack had gone, and was very surprised indeed to see the Starly falling straight down towards him, the bird’s good wing glowing with Fighting energy. 

Dragoknight, like his opponent before his attack, had no time to react. Octavian Rush’s landing was quite amazing, in fact, and had a go-kart race not been preparing to start just past the overpass under which the battlers were battling, the crowd would have cheered him on. At any rate, Dragoknight was forced quite far back by the attack, and immediately threw up a Protect shield to make sure that didn’t happen again. Octavian Rush began to follow him, but his trainer’s orders stopped him – roost? How was he supposed to roost at a time like this? He’d just gotten his opponent back for everything; now was the time to finish him! And those taunts at the beginning of the round, he still hadn’t forgiven Dragoknight for those. But, in the face of the protect shield, all the Starly could do was hop up and down a few times, waiting for it to disappear so that he could pummel his opponent some more. 

The referee waved his flags just as the race began, stripping Octavian Rush of that opportunity. Soon, the Go-Karts would be coming, after all, and the battlers needed to prepare for that.

*End of Round 3*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 70%
*Energy:* 69%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Cautious.
*Status:* Attack +2.
*Actions:* Taunt ~ Stone Edge ~ Protect

Faorzia (OOO)

Octavian Rush – Starly ()
*Health:* 46%
*Energy:* 71%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* Antsy.
*Status:* Flight impaired.
*Actions:* Frustration ~ Revenge ~ Nothing​
Referee Notes
~Frustration had max power.
~Octavian Rush couldn’t Roost on Action 3 because he was still under the effects of Taunt.
~Faorzia commands first.


----------



## sanderidge

Hm... 

Let's show them what a *Brave Bird* you are. Then go in for an *Endeavor* and then *Roost*, but preferably don't settle down on the track.
I think your Taunt is gone by now? hopefully. If you can't hit on any action, then *Work Up.

Brave Bird/Work Up ~ Endeavor/Work Up ~ Roost/Work Up*


----------



## Birdcrest

Okay, so...
More of the same?
Basically. *Taunt, Stone Edge,* create a shield with *Rock Slide*. If Taunt doesn't work Action 1, then use it again until it hits. Also, if the shield won't work, just *Rock Slide* normally. So:
*Taunt - Stone Edge/Taunt - Rock Slide(Shield)/Rock Slide*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 4*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 70%
*Energy:* 69%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Cautious.
*Status:* Attack +2.
*Actions:* Taunt ~ Stone Edge / Taunt ~ Rock Slide (Shield) / Rock Slide

Faorzia (OOO)

Octavian Rush – Starly ()
*Health:* 46%
*Energy:* 71%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* Antsy.
*Status:* Flight impaired.
*Actions:* Brave Bird / Work Up ~ Endeavor / Work Up ~ Roost / Work Up​
Working himself up despite the harsh last few rounds, Octavian Rush was still ready for more. More pummeling, that was, of his opponent. And though he might not be able to fly for any length of time, he was at least powerful enough to jump in the air and cloak his wings in flying-type energy that soon overtook his entire body. In a head-on assault, Octavian Rush slammed into Dragoknight’s body and sent the Binacle sliding backwards along the Asphalt a little bit. But Dragoknight was resolute – instead of cowering at his opponent, he taunted him, growling that that attack was pitiful, and he’d seen Magikarp who hit harder. Not a very brave attack, even, there wasn’t much at risk anyway. A _real_ knight would hit harder, like he was about to.

Hit harder? Octavian Rush’s eyes turned fiery. He would show his opponent what it meant to hit harder. In a fit of rage, he rushed forward and pummeled Dragoknight with an attack that now was much more potent – no longer attacking with Flying-type energy, Octavian Rush was fighting with sheer willpower, hurting his opponent as severely as possible, sharing the pain he’d taken with blow after harsh blow, pummeling Dragoknight into utter submission...until the Binacle let out a grunt and struck back with one arm, forcing Octavian Rush backwards into a spike rising from the road. The Stone Edge was more than enough to stop Octavian Rush’s attack, forcing the Starly back, and, satisfied that his opponent was finished for the round, Dragoknight started on his next order of business.

He waved his arms around a little bit and the Stone Edge returned to the ground, while the rocks that earlier had fallen on Octavian Rush and his clones began to once again float above the ground, suspended by Rock-type energy. Carefully, and with great control, Dragoknight brought them closer to him, behind him, and began to let them down in some sort of wall behind him. Octavian Rush watched in envy – he was supposed to be taking down his opponent, but there was nothing for him to do; his trainer had ordered him to Roost, once again, but how could he when Dragoknight was presenting such an obvious opening for a frontal assault? He shook his head – he had to attack somehow! But as he pushed himself off of the road again and began to move forward, the sounds of motors from the distance began to increase. And then, suddenly, from behind Octavian Rush’s rock wall, which the Binacle had just completed and was now using as a sinister backdrop, came a surge of go-karts of all sorts of different colors – one red, one pink, one green, purple, yellow, black, brown...and a blue one that hurled around the corner with sparks erupting from its back tires. Toad released his brakes and sloppily charged forward, with a sudden burst of speed that Octavian Rush couldn’t predict. The Starly was struck unawares by the driver, who paid the pokémon little mind and simply focused on controlling his kart and catching up to the other drivers. Dragoknight, thankful for his shield, sneered down at his opponent, crumpled on the ground and coughing from the spores that Toad had left behind. Octavian Rush was in a sorry state, ripe for finishing off.

*End of Round 4*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 37%
*Energy:* 55%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Cautious.
*Status:* Attack +2. Severely Paralyzed.
*Actions:* Taunt ~ Stone Edge / Taunt ~ Rock Slide (Shield) / Rock Slide

Faorzia (OOO)

Octavian Rush – Starly ()
*Health:* 17%
*Energy:* 56%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* Antsy.
*Status:* Flight impaired.
*Actions:* Brave Bird ~ Endeavor ~ Nothing​
Referee Notes
~Octavian Rush was not commanded to wait on Action 2, and thus used Endeavor before being hit by Stone Edge.
~Octavian Rush’s Taunt wore off at the end of the third action, but due to it still being in effect during the action, Octavian Rush did nothing.
~Dragoknight’s Rock Slide shield would have repelled small– and middleweight drivers, but heavyweights like Bowser or DK would be able to go straight through, though with reduced speed and consequently dealing slightly less damage.
~But that’s somewhat of a moot point, since Octavian Rush was the one who got hit, and it was by Toad.
~Birdcrest commands first next round.


----------



## Birdcrest

It is time! The foe is weak and ripe for defeat!
Did you just (cough) quote (cough) Prince Dreambert?
Well, I've been playing a lot of Dream Team IRL, so-
Don't (cough) break the fourth wall!
Whatever. So, more of the same. Keep a *Taunt* up, deal a lot of damage. So:
*Taunt - Stone Edge/Taunt - Rock Slide shield/Taunt*
If Taunt doesn't work A1, use it on A2. If it doesn't hit there, use it A3. Not too hard.
NOTE: Dash = between actions, Slash = subs. That might be confusing.


----------



## sanderidge

you know what?
this
might actually work.

but it means going for broke.

Tavvy! I'm sorry I'm such a noob, but their command string might have left us something to work with. in any case, you're a good bird--

*Endeavor* the first two actions, then tell Dragoknight exactly how you feel with another *Frustration*. If you're too tired to pull off a good bit of anger and/or birdlike rage, use a *Quick Attack* to get away from the racetrack and try not to get hit. 


*Endeavor ~ Endeavor ~ Frustration/Quick Attack (get away from the track)*


----------



## Superbird

*End of Round 4*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 37%
*Energy:* 55%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Cautious.
*Status:* Attack +2. 
*Commands:* Taunt ~ Stone Edge / Taunt ~ Rock Slide (Shield) / Taunt

Faorzia (OOO)

Octavian Rush – Starly ()
*Health:* 17%
*Energy:* 56%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* Antsy.
*Status:* Flight impaired. Severely Paralyzed.
*Commands:* Endeavor ~ Endeavor ~ Frustration / Quick Attack (get away from the track)​
The moment the referee starts the next round, the antsy Octavian Rush surges forward, desperate to defeat his opponent as quickly as possible. Like he did the last time he attacked, he batters his opponent with blow after blow, using the fact that as a Starly his wings are stronger than those of most other Flying-type pokémon to his advantage and nailing Dragoknight with just about every part of his body. The Binacle winces, struggling to maintain his composure, but as his opponent beats him up, he continues to taunt him. Between blows, he brags about his incredible defensive abilities, and how weak his opponent is – to him, his taunts seem weaker, having been tried over and over, but they seem to be enough.

Octavian Rush doesn’t stop, though his attacks lose their edge over time as the bird pokémon begins to tire. And that, he is perceptive enough to realize, is his chance. With a grunt, he pushes his opponent off of himself and slams the ground with his hand, once again making the road spike up underneath his opponent. This time, the attack is too much for Octavian Rush, and rather than catching himself in the air by trying to flutter down, he simply flops against the asphalt of the track. He doesn’t get back up.

Immediately, Dragoknight makes a move to call up more boulders and make himself another shield, but he’s stopped by the referee’s flag – no unfair moves, while he doesn’t have an opponent on the field. Dragoknight looks nervously backwards, only to see that the wall he had last action has crumbled, small rocks littering the ground. And before Dragoknight can take evasive action, the racers turn onto the straightaway and there’s no time left. Faorzia deliberately takes a while to choose her next pokémon while Mario, fireball in hand and paying more attention to his rival racers than to the track, drives straight into one of the rocks and spins out right into Dragoknight, dropping the fireball in the process. Being a Water-type doesn’t really help Dragoknight escape from the burn, which begins to throb steadily, and Mario is off again as soon as he can be, to recover the two places he lost in the collision.

*End of Round 4*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 12%
*Energy:* 46%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Quickly tiring.
*Status:* Attack +2. Moderately burned.
*Actions:* Taunt ~ Stone Edge

Faorzia (OOO)

Octavian Rush – Starly ()
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 44%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Endeavor ~ Endeavor (Failed)​
Referee Notes
~Octavian Rush’s Endeavor failed on action 2, as he and Dragoknight had the same amount of health.
~Stone Edge on the second action KOed Octavian Rush.
~Dragoknight was hit by Mario, having had not enough time to use Rock Slide before the end of the round.
~Faorzia sends out and commands, and then Birdcrest will command.


----------



## sanderidge

(wait wait why did Dragoknight and not Tavvy get paralyzed by Toad at round 4? was that just a typo in the reffing or did that also go into calculations? and why have I not noticed this before )


----------



## Birdcrest

Faorzia said:


> (wait wait why did Dragoknight and not Tavvy get paralyzed by Toad at round 4? was that just a typo in the reffing or did that also go into calculations? and why have I not noticed this before )


I actually noticed that too, but I thought that (I had different flavor for the Toad hit) Toad got Blue Shelled into Octavian Rush, and when he got up, he basically Stun Spored Dragoknight.


----------



## Superbird

Faorzia said:


> (wait wait why did Dragoknight and not Tavvy get paralyzed by Toad at round 4? was that just a typo in the reffing or did that also go into calculations? and why have I not noticed this before )


Thanks for pointing this out. You're right, but it didn't actually affect anything significant given the rolls during the round. I went ahead and fixed it up anyway, at least calculations-wise.


----------



## sanderidge

Aight, *Pipsnap*! Let's do this!


If things look straightforward, *Brick Break,  Grass Knot,* and *Brick Break.*

If at any point you can't directly hit Dragoknight, thennn *Agility*, and use it to help you dodge karts if necessary.

At any point if you feel suddenly tired or significantly hurt (ie, Dragoknight attacks with something like Endeavor and your health drops a lot) *Flail.

Brick Break / Flail / Agility ~ Grass Knot / Flail / Agility ~  Brick Break / Flail / Agility *


----------



## Birdcrest

I can't last much longer...
Hey Faorzia! Thanks for reminding me of Endeavor! I actually wouldn't have thought of that without you!
You're using Endeavor?
Yes, let's go!
*Endeavor - Stone Edge/Endeavor - Rock Slide shield/Endeavor*
If Endeavor doesn't work A1, use it A2. It it fails on A2 as well, use it on A3. Got it?
Fine. I'll suicide.


----------



## Superbird

*Round 5*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* 12%
*Energy:* 46%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Quickly tiring.
*Status:* Attack +2. Moderately burned.
*Commands:* Endeavor ~ Stone Edge / Endeavor ~ Rock Slide / Endeavor

Faorzia (ØOO)

Pipsnap – Piplup ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Torrent
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Competitive.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Brick Break / Flail / Agility ~ Grass Knot / Flail / Agility ~ Brick Break / Flail / Agility​
Pipsnap looked upon her opponent. The Binacle was on the ropes, clearly tired from his last battle. Octavian Rush had clearly done a number on this thing, and it was Pipsnap’s job to finish the job. A determined look came over the Piplup’s face, and she charged towards Dragoknight. But the Binacle, resolute as ever, was ready for her opponent’s attack, and as soon as she came into range, her fin glowing white, Dragoknight lashed out with a flurry of blows from her arms and her body. Pipsnap let out a scream of pain as the attack continued relentlessly, well past the point where the damage cap’s magical protection began to envelop her and she could force her way through the attack. Finally connecting with her Brick Break was enough to make Dragoknight stop, thankfully, and clutch her wounds, but Pipsnap was panting heavily.

Dragoknight resolved not to give her time to rest – she knew her time was coming, and she was to deal as much damage as possible before then. She didn’t give herself any time to rest, either, using almost the last of her energy to force rocks to burst out of the ground beneath Pipsnap. The attack struck the Piplup squarely, but did nothing except deepen the red glow surrounding the pokémon. Pipsnap was desperate now, and as soon as she could, she took her chance and dashed towards Dragoknight, flailing wildly, and dealing just enough damage to finally knock the Binacle out. She knelt to the ground as Birdcrest recalled his pokémon, panting and trying to recuperate.

And as he took his time to choose his next pokémon, the race continued, and all the drivers surged down the track. Most of them did a decent job of avoiding the cowering Pipsnap – all except Donkey Kong, however, who was doing his best to catch up to the rest of the pack and didn’t care about the obstacles in his way. The ape didn’t even spin out as he knocked Pipsnap across the pavement, just continuing obliviously. Pipsnap glared at him, thankful that she was at least still conscious. She just hoped her next opponent would be a little more forgiving.

*Round 5*

Birdcrest (OOO)





Dragoknight – Binacle ()
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 7%
*Ability:* Tough Claws
*Type:* Rock / Water
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Endeavor ~ Stone Edge

Faorzia (ØOO)

Pipsnap – Piplup ()
*Health:* 55% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 94%
*Ability:* Torrent
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Already feeling exhausted.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Brick Break ~ Grass Knot​
Referee Notes
~Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you a wonderful presentation entitled “why the damage cap exists”. Thank you.
~Dragoknight’s Stone Edge was blocked by the Damage Cap.
~Grass Knot was finally enough to KO Dragoknight on Action 2.
~Donkey Kong hit Pipsnap at the end of the round, but she was protected by the Damage Cap.
~Birdcrest sends out and commands, then Faorzia commands.


----------



## Birdcrest

...
Well, that worked somewhat. I should've used Toxic Action 2 or something.
Yeah, that would've helped.
Digger? You want to fight?
No, Terra's the best choice.
Okay. *Terra,* out!
Let's brawl!
Okay, *Sunny Day - Grassy Terrain - Solar Beam*.
If he tries to Flail, *Thunder Punch* Pipsnap as she charges.


----------



## sanderidge

Let's get down to business this battle! 

Pipsnap, I hope you regularly say your prayers to the RNG. Go for an *Ice Beam* and pray it disables Terra (and that he stays that way). But that probably isn't going to happen. So next, make a *10% Substitute *to take the Solarbeam and let it enjoy the nice now-grassy asphalt since it'll die soon. Finally, wait for Terra to fire that Solarbeam and *Flail* at him. 

*Ice Beam ~ 10% Substitute ~ (wait) Flail*


----------



## Superbird

After a moment of consultation with the rest of his team, Birdcrest decides on Terra as his next battler – a gutsy Treecko, more eager than most might be to get this thing started, especially in light of his Water-type opponent. Proceedings from there did not take very long, and the battle immediately launched into its next phase.

*Round 6*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Ready to get his hands dirty.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Sunny Day ~ Grassy Terrain ~ Solar Beam.

Faorzia (ØOO)

Pipsnap – Piplup ()
*Health:* 55% 
*Energy:* 94%
*Ability:* Torrent
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Already feeling exhausted.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Ice Beam ~ 10% Substitute ~ (wait) Flail​
Terra’s first move was to conjure a small orange-ish orb in his hand, and give it a gentle toss upwards. As it floated towards the sky, it became more and more bright, until it disappeared from view and became the sun. Immediately, the area became much warmer, almost like summertime in World 2 except with asphalt. Pipsnap felt some discomfort, but it wasn’t terrible – after all, she could just use Ice-type attacks! As somewhat of a demonstration, she decided to do so against her opponent, releasing from her beak a thin beam of bluish-white ice crystals. It was a perfect hit, and by the end of the attack Terra had become much more serious about this battle, realizing what his opponent was capable of.

But he also was confident that he was capable of a lot more. In order to bring out that potential, though, something had to change – asphalt wasn’t exactly the best terrain for a battle. This time, instead of changing the sky, Terra changed the Earth, concentrating and slamming the ground with an open palm. A couple of blades of grass sprouted from the ground around his body. And a moment later, more of them began to come into existence further and further away – a ring of fertility surrounded the Treecko, and before long half of the straightaway was covered with grass. 

The grass felt nice on Pipsnap’s feet, but the Piplup knew that it was dangerous – her opponent thrived in this environment, after all; she needed to protect herself somehow. She decided to do this by creating a Substitute, able to hopefully handle anything her opponent would throw out. Hastily, she plucked several blades of grass from the newly fertile arena, throwing them in a pile and imbuing them with her life force until they started to move around a little. Close enough – it would be sufficient for at least one attack.

But only that one attack, Terra did his best to clarify – he decided to make a point to blow that doll apart as thoroughly as possible. He began to glow with energy – the grass beneath him was giving back, and the sun above was powering him up – and began to prepare his strongest attack. After a couple of seconds, he released the Solar Beam towards his opponent, a monstrous blast of light that dwarfed even his trainer, and which would have gravely injured Pipsnap had the Piplup’s Substitute not been so thorough in its efforts of defense. When the beam faded, Pipsnap was still there, but there was no trace of the Substitute. But Pipsnap didn’t care – this was her opening, and she would take it! Desperately, as Terra recovered a little from his attack, she rushed forward, flailing about, and slammed into her opponent. Terra was caught a little by surprise, but wasn’t really impressed – with a grunt, he pushed his opponent off and brushed himself off before taking another battle stance. For him, this was only the beginning. 

What he didn’t realize, however, was that there was still a race going on. His grassy terrain caused somewhat of a problem for the Go-Kart racers, for as soon as they reached the stretch they all began to slow down. Apparently it counted as off-road area. Only one of them was really immune, and that was he who had packed a Mushrom. With the power of a speed boost, Lakitu rushed through the grassy section of the arena and smacked Terra before the Treecko could react, leaving in its wake a little red bug monster with spikes on its back that glared at both the battlers. The other drivers managed to pass without hitting anyone, thankfully – not a tremendously difficult task given their speed nerf – but the one driver who hadn’t been so careful had left a memento that would last a while.

*End of Round 6*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 79%
*Energy:* 83%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Still feeling great
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Sunny Day ~ Grassy Terrain ~ Solar Beam.

Faorzia (ØOO)

Pipsnap – Piplup ()
*Health:* 46% 
*Energy:* 82%
*Ability:* Torrent
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Terrified.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Ice Beam ~ 10% Substitute ~ Flail

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 30%
*Type:* Bug / Poison​
Arena Notes
~The Sunlight is Strong for 6 more actions
~Grassy Terrain is in effect for 4 more actions

Referee Notes
~Flail, like last round, has 40 base power currently. 
~This round, Lakitu came by, hitting Terra. Also dropping a Spiny, which will join the battle next round.
~Faorzia commands first.


----------



## sanderidge

*writes commands that are gonna be absolutely fun to ref*

Okay, Pipsnap, your default this round is *Ice Beam*.

If you can't him, not counting subs, *Agility*. (so if he's protecting or digging or whatnot, Agility.)

*Ice Beam/Agility 3x*


----------



## Birdcrest

Let's go.
So-
Yes, go for the power and abuse moves.
Got it.
*Solar Beam - Thunder Punch - Agility to dodge the car*
If Pipsnap uses Agility A3, then use Solar Beam that action.


----------



## Superbird

*Round 7*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 79%
*Energy:* 83%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Still feeling great
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Solar Beam ~ Thunder Punch ~ Agility / Solar Beam

Faorzia (ØOO)

Pipsnap – Piplup ()
*Health:* 46% 
*Energy:* 82%
*Ability:* Torrent
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Terrified.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Ice Beam / Agility x3

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 30%
*Type:* Bug / Poison​
No sooner than had his commands been whispered in his ears, Terra began to charge another Solar Beam. Pipsnap flailed around for a moment in fear – but only for the one small moment she had before the attack, imbued with both the power of the sun and the power of the grass on the field, slammed into her and caused her an indescribable amount of pain for a brief period of about three seconds. But Pipsnap was resilient, and though she was panting and on the ground after this second Solar Beam, she wasn’t yet prepared to give up. Harnessing some of the rest of her energy, she released her own much smaller beam, of the opposite element. Rather than the warmth of the sun, her attack was imbued with the cold of ice, and though it hit nowhere near as hard as the Solar Beam, Terra cringed from the pain.

And as soon as Terra recovered, he noticed Pipsnap pointing at something next to him, which was a suspiciously charitable thing for an opponent to do. He wondered what was there, and took a quick glance – but he was too late, and by the time he realized the Spiny was that close, its mouth was already biting down on his tail. He let out a yell, shaking his tail a bit to get the monster off, and decided to repay his opponent for the distraction by using another, though slightly weaker, attack that would nonetheless cause a lot of pain. Before the Spiny had a chance to bit him again, he rushed forward, hand sparkling with electricity, and nailed Pipsnap with a small uppercut. The Piplup, though clearly exhausted, was still somehow nearly unfazed, the familiar deep red glow of the damage cap instantly enveloping the penguin pokémon, and she immediately fought back as she hit the ground by launching another Ice Beam. Terra cringed in pain, unable to dodge the attack.

Pipsnap didn’t let up. As soon as she finished her first Ice Beam, she began to prepare another – her opponent wasn’t going anywhere, and especially with that Spiny spinning towards him, he was going to be too distracted to hit her first. And indeed, when the Spiny careened off of Terra, knocking her to the grassy surface of the arena, the Treecko was completely unprepared. Slightly disoriented, she leapt back up to her feet on instinct, but that only led to taking another Ice Beam from her opponent. Shrugging off the attack as the Damage Cap aura enveloped her too, she decided she was going to do at least _something_ right this round. 

And by chance, the multitude of go-karts were still coming around the bend. Pipsnap did her best to navigate through the grass towards the side of the road. But it ended up not being necessary – by chance, the spiny had ended up about in front of her, from the drivers’ perspectives, and they all knew what those things were capable of. Suddenly, Terra found every single Go-Kart headed towards him – and he was prepared this time, flitting agilely back and forth between the karts and taking a massive leap upwards over the last of them, before sticking the landing and getting back into a battle stance, pepping himself up for the next round. He was still in the lead, he reminded herself. This was still winnable.

*End of Round 7*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 37% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 70%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Pepping himself up through his tiredness.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Solar Beam ~ Thunder Punch ~ Agility / Solar Beam

Faorzia (ØOO)

Pipsnap – Piplup ()
*Health:* 4% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 72%
*Ability:* Torrent
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Exhausted, but somehow, more confident.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Ice Beam / Agility x3

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 30%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +2.
*Actions:* Bug Bite @ Terra ~ Withdraw ~ Rapid Spin @ Terra​
Arena Notes
~The Sunlight is strong for 3 more actions
~Grassy Terrain is in effect for 1 more action

Referee Notes
~Toad would have struck Terra, but he used Agility to avoid taking damage.
~Pipsnap hit the Damage Cap on action 2, and Terra on action 3.
~Birdcrest commands first.


----------



## Birdcrest

Let's (pant) finish this...
Alright! Finish her!
*Quick Attack - Aerial Ace/Grassy Terrain - Agility (Dodge cars)*
If Pipsnap is fainted A2, then use Grassy Terrain A2.

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## sanderidge

wait, does that mean you're asking Terra to wait and see what Pipsnap does on action 1?


----------



## sanderidge

i literally just saw this

uh

Pipsnap, you have done well! but for now we're kinda done... *Protect* yourself, and see if you can manage to *Endure* so you can *Flail* at Terra. But if you can't, that's okay~ 

*Protect ~ Endure ~ Flail*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 8*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 37%
*Energy:* 70%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Still feeling great
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Quick Attack ~ Aerial Ace / Grassy Terrain ~ Agility

Faorzia (ØOO)

Pipsnap – Piplup ()
*Health:* 4% 
*Energy:* 72%
*Ability:* Torrent
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Terrified.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:*  Protect ~ Endure ~ Flail

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 30%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +2.​
As the referee begins the next round, the spiny curls into its shell, Terra immediately jumps into action. His opponent is on the ropes, and he knows it – all that needs to be done is finish her off. Making sure to do so, Terra starts a Quick Attack, glowing with the attack’s characteristic white light as he dashes across the fading grassy terrain towards his opponent. But he’s too late – Just in the nick of time, Pipsnap erects a translucent green shield, less saturated than the disappearing grass, and Terra clumsily crashes into it. The Treecko mutters a curse under his breath, because every successive attack makes this more difficult. 

But Terra is not to be deterred. There’s still time, even though by now the Grassy Terrain is gone. Keeping in line with his agility, Terra leaps up in the air, reasoning that perhaps if a straightforward attack was ineffective, an aerial attack might work better. Pipsnap releases the Protect shield, and though she strains, she readies herself for the next impact, summoning all her willpower just to stay in the game. But she fails, and when Terra descends upon her she cannot maintain her consciousness. Everything goes dark as the Piplup falls to the ground, and Terra stands victorious.

The victory is bittersweet, however. No sooner has the Treecko landed then the spiny rams into him, knocking him back towards the side of the road. And just soon enough, too – the cars round the bend immediately afterwards, as Faorzia recalls her fallen pokémon. Through the battlefield they rush once again, and both the spiny and Terra miraculously escape any damage. Terra looks at his trainer for orders, but there are none to give. First, Birdcrest’s opponent must choose a final pokémon. The battle is approaching its final round.

*End of Round 8*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 30% 
*Energy:* 64%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Still feeling great
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Quick Attack ~ Aerial Ace

Faorzia (ØØO)

Pipsnap – Piplup ()
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 66%
*Ability:* Torrent
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Terrified.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Protect ~ Endure (failed)

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 30%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +4
*Actions:* Withdraw ~ Slam @ Terra​
Arena notes
~The sunlight is strong for 1 more action.

Referee Notes
~Pipsnap’s use of Endure on action 2 failed, unfortunately.
~Terra knocked out Pipsnap with Aerial Ace, and the round ended immediately, giving him no chance to use Agility.
~The spiny used Slam on Terra.
~The karts happened to miss Terra. They would have hit Pipsnap had she still been conscious.
~Faorzia sends out and commands first. Then, Birdcrest commands.


----------



## sanderidge

Ahh Pipsnap, you did a good job! 

Next up is Edelweiss~ 

Start off with a *Cotton Guard,* then *Cotton Spore*, then *Thunder Wave*.

If you can't hit Terra on the second or third actions, then use *Agility* then *Light Screen.

Cotton Guard ~ Cotton Spore/Agility ~ Thunder Wave/Light Screen*

yes airport wifi. yes


----------



## Birdcrest

Wow, I (pant) made it...
Now, come on. Same strategy as with Dragoknight and Pipsnap.
(pant) Got it.
*Endeavor - Screech - Leer*


----------



## Superbird

As her last pokémon, Faorzia threw out one more poké ball, which opened to reveal a yellow sheep who stood contentedly and glanced at her opponent. Terra provoked a very distinct impression, however, and the answer was clear – she did indeed have something to worry about in this matchup. She went on her guard immediately, looking to her trainer for commands, as the referee proclaimed the start of the next round.

*Round 9*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 30% 
*Energy:* 64%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Tired, but still able to fight.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Endeavor ~ Screech ~ Leer

Faorzia (ØØO)

Edelweiss – Mareep ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Static
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Just a little bit apprehensive.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Cotton Guard ~ Cotton Spore/Agility ~ Thunder Wave/Light Screen

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 30%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +4​
His trainer said a few words, and Terra immediately got the hint. It was a strong strategy. He liked it. And just as his trainer asked him to, he began to run towards his opponent, summoning all of his pent-up rage and frustration, his tiredness, and putting it all into one big attack. His opponent, blissfully unaware, thought she was increasing her defensive power by gathering cotton from seemingly nowhere and adding it to her already impressive hide, but defensive power meant nothing. As he approached, Terra took one big punch to his opponent, and then another, and then more. His assault was relentless, and well before he was finished, the Mareep was enveloped in a red glow, proteting her from further attacks.

That was good enough, anyhow. Terra kicked off of his opponent to land back on his own side of the battlefield, and let out a shrill battle cry at his opponent. Edelweiss cringed, her mental focus declining as she focused on getting the sound out of her head. Maybe she could fill his mouth with cotton, and that would help. And so she did, releasing spores of cotton that flew towards her opponent and sunk into his skin, making his movements sluggish. Terra shivered as the flecks of cotton attached themselves to his skin, and tried to move, feeling much greater resistance than before. But before he could move again, a wad of poison hit him from the side, sinking into his skin even more effectively than the cotton. He diverted his attention, only to see the spiny glaring at him, poison dripping from its mouth.

He glared at the spiny, who seemed to shy away just a little, but it soon ignored him and started to shoot some of the spikes on its shell at Edelweiss. The Mareep’s red glow appeared again, and the attack seemed to bounce off. In the meantime, Terra stared at his opponent, whose expression similarly wavered, but who, after shaking her head briefly, still launched an attack. The crackle of electricity could be heard as the Mareep launched a wave of electricity towards her opponent, and Terra clenched his teeth as the electricity, like the spores and the poison from earlier, began to sink into his skin. He knelt to the ground, giving himself a quick breather so that he could keep going.

And right on cue, the racers rounded the track once again – which was kind of strange, shouldn’t the race have ended by now? But it didn’t matter. It was as if, this time, all the racers were expecting the battlers to be where they were, and missed them all. As he drove by, Bowser breathed fire on Edelweiss, and the Mareep glared at him as he drove off, laughing. But the damage had been done – her lovely fur, that which she’d added at the beginning of the round, was already scorched off, the pain of a burn throbbing beneath her skin.

*End of Round 9*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 29% 
*Energy:* 33%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Tiring significantly.
*Status:* Speed -2. Severely paralyzed. Badly poisoned (1%).
*Actions:* Endeavor ~ Screech ~ Leer

Faorzia (ØØO)

Edelweiss – Mareep ()
*Health:* 55% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 91%
*Ability:* Static
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Not enjoying this much, but trying to stay optimistic.
*Status:* Moderately Burned.
*Actions:* Cotton Guard ~ Cotton Spore ~ Thunder Wave

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 30%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +5
*Actions:* Toxic @ Terra ~ Withdraw ~ Pin Missile @ Edelweiss​
Referee Notes
~Birdcrest attacks first.


----------



## Birdcrest

(sigh) Come on, Terra.
Can't (pant) talk...
Now, come on. Let's knock that Mareep down a notch!
(pant) Yeah...

*Endeavor - Toxic - Worry Seed*
If Endeavor doesn't hit A1, use it again A2. If not there, use it A3.


----------



## sanderidge

ew, Endeavor. Well, you're doing well, Edelweiss~

Let's start off with a *10% Substitute*. I think you'll be faster than Terra, in any case, but if you somehow aren't with all those stat changes then go ahead and *Protect* yourself against that Endeavor.

Now, the next attacks he has lined up are somewhat less worrying. But if you haven't *Protect*ed yet, use that when you see him getting ready to use Toxic. If you have used Protect, see if you can hit the toxic blob with a *Natural Gift* to fry it (and maybe hit Terra too). 

Finally, *Signal Beam* away!

*10% Sub / Protect ~ Protect / Natural Gift ~ Signal Beam*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 10*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 29% 
*Energy:* 33%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Tiring significantly.
*Status:* Speed -2. Severely paralyzed. Badly poisoned (1%).
*Commands:* Endeavor ~ Toxic ~ Worry Seed

Faorzia (ØØO)

Edelweiss – Mareep ()
*Health:* 55% 
*Energy:* 91%
*Ability:* Static
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Not enjoying this much, but trying to stay optimistic.
*Status:* Moderately Burned.
*Commands:* 10% Substitute / Protect ~ Protect / Natural Gift ~ Signal Beam

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 30%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +5​
Terra was quick to act as the next round began, though not quite so quick to move, thankfully. Edelweiss already knew what her opponent was trying to do, and so she promptly began to take defensive action. A Substitute, in this situation, was probably the way to go, and to that end the Mareep began to shed some of its cottony fur and shape it into the shape of a slightly smaller Mareep-shaped doll. Truly of superior craftsmanship, truth be told, but such was the tragic fate of the art, that it was destined to be destroyed almost immediately. Terra rammed into the Substitute with a considerable amount of force, and it burst into fluff scarcely seconds after it had gained life. But it was enough, and it distracted Terra so that only the Spiny was able to attack Edelweiss this action.

The bug came from out of nowhere, as it seemed to be apt to do at this point, and bit Edelweiss viciously, although the Mareep had taken much larger attacks and the Spiny was, at the moment, the least of her problems. Doing her best to ignore the Spiny’s first attack, she threw up a Protect shield, both to guard herself from the bug’s second attack and to thwart her opponent. Which she did – only a few seconds after the translucent green barrier shimmered to life, Terra spat out a blob of sludge, which slammed into the shield but dripped off harmlessly. The spiny, too, was discouraged by the shield, and decided to attack the vulnerable one of the two battlers. Pins shot out of its shell in a broad arc towards Terra, and the Treecko recoiled with each of the two hits that made contact.

But he wasn’t done yet. He still had some of its health left, and he could still do something, at least, to pave the way for his trainer’s next pokémon. A red and blue beam of bug-type energy slammed into him and caused shiny spots in his vision as he staggered back, but if he could focus...yes, he could. A lump formed in his throat, and quickly made its way up his esophagus, and he spat out a Worry Seed towards his opponent. The Spiny made its move, curling up in its shell and sliding into Edelweiss’s fluffy body, and the Mareep flinched in reaction. For just long enough, it seemed – she was powerless to prevent Terra’s Worry Seed from embedding itself into her fur and wiring itself into her brain, turning off her static electricity and inserting instead a nagging headache, not large enough to seriously interfere, but enough to make relaxing impossible.

The referee waved the end of the round, and Terra sagged down. He was tired, but he’d done well so far, he was certain of that. All he had to do now was dodge the go-karts as they came around. But it turned out he didn’t need to – they all did a very good job of dodging the two battlers. The spiny, however, was still spinning in its shell, and that was unusual, at least for this course. There weren’t even supposed to be spinies in the Figure Eight stadium, anyway. The bug slammed into Toad, doing as much damage to itself as it did to him, and only then did its spinning stop, spores from Toad’s cap sinking into its skin. No matter, to either of the other battlers; that only made it less of a threat.

*End of Round 10*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 7% 
*Energy:* 16%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Weary, but proud.
*Status:* Speed -2. Harshly paralyzed. Badly poisoned (2%). Confused (45%).
*Actions:* Endeavor ~ Toxic ~ Worry Seed

Faorzia (ØØO)

Edelweiss – Mareep ()
*Health:*35%
*Energy:* 83%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Doing her best, for what it's worth.
*Status:* Moderately Burned.
*Actions:* Substitute ~ Protect ~ Signal Beam

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 25%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +5. Severely Paralyzed.
*Actions:* Bug Bite @ Edelweiss ~ Pin Missile @ Terra (2 hits) ~ Rapid Spin @ Edelweiss​
Referee Notes
~Edelweiss’s Substitute was destroyed immediately by Endeavor
~Terra was confused by Signal Beam.
~Toad drove by and hit the spiny.
~Faorzia commands first.


----------



## sanderidge

dUDE BIRDCREST I'M STILL KINDA SORRY FOR POKING YOU WHEN YOU ALREADY COMMANDED

uh anyway, you're doing great, Edelweiss! I almost feel bad for Terra with all his statuses 'n stuff. So go for those non-missing attacks and have fun with *Shock Wave* and *Swift* the first two actions. If he's not down by then, end him another *Shock Wave*. If he's ever Protecting use *Agility*, and use it to dodge karts if you need to.

*Shock Wave/Agility ~ Swift/Agility ~ Shock Wave/Agility*


----------



## Birdcrest

Terra...
Urgh...
Just try to get in more damage, okay?
Okay...
So:
*Quick Attack - Toxic - Quick Attack*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 11*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* 7% 
*Energy:* 16%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Weary, but proud.
*Status:* Speed -2. Harshly paralyzed. Badly poisoned (2%). Confused (45%).
*Actions:* Quick Attack ~ Toxic ~ Quick Attack

Faorzia (ØØO)

Edelweiss – Mareep ()
*Health:* 35%
*Energy:* 83%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Doing her best, for what it's worth.
*Status:* Defense +3. Moderately Burned.
*Commands:* Shock Wave / Agility ~ Swift / Agility ~ Shock Wave / Agility

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 25%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +5. Severely Paralyzed.​
Terra was hurting, but he wasn’t about to go down without a fight, that just wasn’t the kind of pokémon he was. He had one last chance to deal some damage, and this was it. Forcing his aching muscles into action, he launched forwards in an almost invisible streak of green and rammed into Edelweiss as hard as he could. But the Mareep, after recoiling a little, was barely fazed, and was immediately ready to counter-attack by letting loose a concentrated wave of electricity into Terra. Miraculously, the Treecko was still standing at the end of the attack, but worse for wear, forced to kneel in order to keep his balance and not fall down.

But it didn’t matter, anyway. Edelweiss quickly followed up her Shock Wave attack with a Swift, and myriad tiny white stars appeared out of nowhere to batter Terra into submission. The Treecko was down for the count before the attack was even over. The referee quickly raised his flag in the air, and Birdcrest recalled his fallen pokémon, encouraging him as he faded into red plasma and disappeared into the poké ball. But the arena itself wasn’t willing to bow to the referee’s will. No sooner had Terra disappeared, than the spiny shot a couple of volleys of spikes towards Edelweiss. They burrowed into her soft fur, pricking her skin, and she whimpered. The pain occupied her now that she didn’t have an opponent to focus on, and when the go-karts rounded the bend once again she wasn’t paying enough attention to get out of the way. A pink kart sideswiped her, and she fell to the ground before pushing herself back to her feet, feeling too weak for this early in the battle. But she couldn’t give up! She refused to let her trainer down!

*End of Round 11*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Terra – Treecko ()
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 12%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Quick Attack

Faorzia (ØØO)

Edelweiss – Mareep ()
*Health:* 29%
*Energy:* 77%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Determined.
*Status:* Defense +3. Attack -1. Special Attack -1. Moderately Burned.
*Actions:* Charge Beam ~ Swift

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 25%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +6. Harshly Paralyzed.
*Actions:* Withdraw ~ Pin Missile (2 hits) @ Edelweiss​
Referee Notes
~Terra fainted to Edelweiss’s Swift.
~Edelweiss was hit by Peach at the end of the round.
~Birdcrest sends out and commands, and then Faorzia commands.


----------



## Birdcrest

Okay, so I'll go with-
Let me do this.
You sure?
I'll order too.
Got it.
So, I'll do *Sandstorm - Earthquake - Drill Run*
As for subs:
If Edelweiss gets rid of Sandstorm, put it back on A3. Also, if Edelweiss tries to avoid Earthquake or Drill Run, then use Swords Dance instead of that move. Also, if Edelweiss uses Magnet Rise, then replace Earthquake with Swords Dance and Drill Run with Crush Claw.


----------



## Superbird

Um. I made a slight error, and forgot that Edelweiss used Cotton Guard two rounds ago. As a result, Edelweiss now has the +3 Defense she should have had for the last two rounds, and she retroactively took 6% less damage because of that.

Birdcrest, you can command again if you'd like, if this changes anything for you.


----------



## Birdcrest

Well, that changes things...
Let's reorder.
Wasn't I ordering myself?
Okay, got it.
So, *Sandstorm - Swords Dance - Earthquake.*
And for subs, if Cotton Guard is used again on A1 or A2, then use Swords Dance A1 as well as A2, and if Magnet Rise is used at any time, then use Crush Claw A3.


----------



## sanderidge

idk what to do now, mate

Okay. Follow up that Sandstorm with a *Rain Dance* because we really don't need Digger getting any speed boosts. Then, make a *10 % Sub* to take the Earthquake, and finally think back to the last sub's thrashing and *Mimic Endeavor*. If you can Mimic and use Endeavor in the same action, please do so.

*Rain Dance ~ 10 % Sub ~ Mimic (Endeavor) (and possibly use it?)*


----------



## Superbird

Birdcrest quickly steps forward and after a moment’s thought, picks a poké ball from his belt. But before he can throw the ball forward, his last remaining pokémon breaks out on its own – a Drilbur. The mole pokémon sizes up her opponent, and glances back at its trainer. Birdcrest shrugs, and gives his pokémon leave to do what’s necessary. And so, Digger slips into a battle position, ready to fight the moment the Referee waves the flag and starts the round.

*Round 12*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Digger – Drilbur ()
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Sand Rush
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Competitive, pumped.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Sandstorm ~ Swords Dance ~ Earthquake

Faorzia (ØØO)

Edelweiss – Mareep ()
*Health:*29%
*Energy:* 77%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Determined.
*Status:* Defense +3. Attack -1. Special Attack -1. Moderately Burned.
*Commands:* Rain Dance ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Mimic (Endeavor)

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 25%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +6. Harshly Paralyzed.​
Digger began by starting a little dance, familiar to just about every Ground-type and every Drilbur in particular – a sandstorm dance. Drilbur thrived in Sandstorm, so setting one up was a major priority. This Digger did, and scarcely a few moments later, the winds had whipped up and began to drag sand from one of the nearby sand traps through the air. Visibility decreased, the Spiny curled up into its shell to protect itself, and Edelweiss cringed as the weather started to buffet her fur. This would not do. So she decided to override her opponent, calling to the heavens and, after a small ceremonial motion, releasing a glowing blue orb of light towards the sky. As soon as it passed out of view, the sandstorm dissipated, and taking its place was a torrent of rain. 

As a result of her ability no longer being activated, Digger slowed a little. Bah, no matter, she had more important things to worry about, like taking down her opponent. Instead, she began a different dance entirely, this time adding her claws to the complex motions she performed. They steadily began to get sharper, shaped by some mystical energy her Swords Dance called forth. Edelweiss knew what was coming, and immediately she tried to prepare for it. Quickly gathering together a little bit of mud that her rain had created from the brief Sandstorm, she made a small doll and siphoned into it a portion of her remaining energy. 

No sooner had she, then the Substitute grabbed her and tossed her into the air. Not a second later, a seismic wave spread along the ground and destroyed the Substitute after only moments of its life. But it bought Edelweiss at least a little time. As she fell to the ground and did her best to collect herself, she watched the Spiny effortfully attempt to ram Digger, and pitifully fly past as it misjudged its trajectory. And then, the racers all rounded the bend, and began to approach. The earthquake from earlier had thrown them rather off balance, but most of the racers did a reasonable job of avoiding the battlers. Except Donkey Kong, who rammed straight into an already-weak Edelweiss, sending her reeling. His kart didn’t even slow down as he plowed through, leaving her to pull herself together and struggle to stay conscious. It was going to be rough next round.

*End of Round 12*

Birdcrest (ØOO)

Digger – Drilbur ()
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 93%
*Ability:* Sand Rush
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Competitive, pumped.
*Status:* Attack +2.
*Actions:* Sandstorm ~ Swords Dance ~ Earthquake

Faorzia (ØØO)

Edelweiss – Mareep ()
*Health:*7%
*Energy:* 66%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Determined.
*Status:* Defense +3. Attack -1. Special Attack -1. Moderately Burned. Endeavor mimicked.
*Actions:* Rain Dance ~ Substitue (10%) ~ Mimic (Endeavor)

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 17%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +6. Moderately Paralyzed.
*Actions:* Withdraw ~ [Fully Paralyzed] ~ Slam @ Digger (Missed)​
Arena Notes
~It is raining for 6 more actions.
~Donkey Kong drove by and hit Edelweiss, dealing 10% damage.

Referee Notes
~Earthquake took out the Substitute in one hit.
~You cannot, unfortunately, use both Mimic and a Mimicked move in the same action. Mimic takes a full action to execute.
~Faorzia commands first


----------



## sanderidge

why did I have you mimic when it won't get past the damage cap

All right, I want you to use that mimicked Endeavor, but I don't think you'll live to quite hit Digger with it. soo, why don't you smack into Digger face first with a *Agility* and then use the rest of that speed rush to land your angry Endeavoring? I know your health's super low, but you've got a fair amount of energy, so.

basically, quick attack that thing! despite the fact you don't learn quick attack!

If you decide you really, really can't do that, it's okay. 

*Agility + Endeavor ~ go out with a bang*


----------



## Birdcrest

This is going to be fun. As Edelweiss charges me with Agility, knock it down with Earthquake. If that isn't enough to knock it out, take the hit from Endeavor and go for Drill Run. If that somehow isn't enough, go for Earthquake again to knock it out. So:
*Earthquake - Drill Run - Earthquake*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 13*

Birdcrest (ØØO)

Digger – Drilbur ()
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 93%
*Ability:* Sand Rush
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Competitive, pumped.
*Status:* Attack +2.
*Commands:* Earthquake ~ Drill Run ~ Earthquake

Faorzia (ØØO)

Edelweiss – Mareep ()
*Health:*7%
*Energy:* 66%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Doing her best, despite things.
*Status:* Defense +3. Attack -1. Special Attack -1. Moderately Burned. Endeavor mimicked.
*Commands:* Agility + Endeavor ~ Go out with a bang

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 17%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +6. Moderately Paralyzed.
*Actions:* Withdraw ~ [Fully Paralyzed] ~ Slam @ Digger (Missed)​
Faorzia desperately called out commands to Edelweiss, but she was far too slow. Digger already knew what he needed to do, and before Edelweiss had a chance to execute her last move, he powerfully struck the Earth with one of his claws, sending shockwaves outwards through both of the other pokémon on the field. The Spiny shuddered with the impact, despite its tough hide, but overall it took the least damage from the attack. For Edelweiss, however, it was just too much. With a final wasted effort, the Mareep collapsed, its eyes closing. The battle was over.

*End of Round 13*

Birdcrest (ØØO)

Digger – Drilbur ()
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 93%
*Ability:* Sand Rush
*Type:* Ground
*Condition:* Proudly victorious.
*Status:* Attack +2.
*Actions:* Earthquake

Faorzia (ØØØ)

Edelweiss – Mareep ()
*Health:**0%*
*Energy:* 66%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* None

Arena





Spiny
*Health:* 9%
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Status:* Defense +6. Moderately Paralyzed.
*Actions:* None​
Referee Notes
~Excellent game, guys. I’m really sorry for how long I took to get reffings out a lot of the time – but in any case, well done to both of you. The database should handle prizes, so I won’t bother calculating them here.


----------



## sanderidge

welp, that was slightly less of a bang than I'd liked for the end, but it was still fun battling on a racetrack  :D good game! and thank you for reffing, Superbird~


----------

